# ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك



## الملك العقرب (6 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟يقال أنالصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...
ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت منذهب...
قيل الكثير عن الصمت......والكثير منا يعانون منالصمت...
ولكن ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .. ؟؟عندما يسيء اليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ...
فيلفك الصمت وتتجمدالحروف على شفتيك .. وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تجاهل هذاالشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته ..
وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمتطبعك .. والألم بداخلك يقتلك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفتالى أولويات واهتمامات أخرىوابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه تريد احتضانه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الاخرى .. فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....
يعود اليك لائمامعاتبا متهما اياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....
وانت بصمتك لاتستطيع ان تقولله انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ...
وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لاتستطيع حتىأن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تعلقتبإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..
واختفى من حياتك , وهويعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه .... ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ......
ويعود إليكمعاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت ؟؟ وأنت تقف حائرا وتشعرأن جميع حروف الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ....
. فالصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل؟؟؟؟عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبرمتعالي عليهم .. 
ولكنحقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من ايةاساءة مقصودة أو غيرمقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد .... ماذا تفعل ؟؟عندما تهرب بصمتك ممناساء اليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بانك سعيدوقوي.. مرح متفائل ...
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟عندما تشعر بأن قلبك اصبح اضعفمن أن يحتمل المزيد من الالم ..
ممن حولك .. وأنت لاتعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزنوالغضب .. ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟عندما يحضنك ارقانسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ وتبحث في عينيكعن اسباب حزنك .. فأنتعاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشفبحدسها اسباب حزنك .... وانت حريصا علىان لاتسيء امام الناس لمن كان سبب آلامك ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟هل جربتم يوماشيئا كهذا ؟؟هل احسستم بالم الصمت ؟؟عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لنتستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الاكل
.. قد تستمرون لساعات أو ايام حسبالإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل.
ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لاتستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكمالتيهي صمتكم عندما يساء اليكم ؟؟
 ...وحاولت كتيرر إني لاقي جواب لهذا السؤال بس مالقيت​
*ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*​


----------



## thelast (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

فعلا الصمت فى الحالات ديه بيبقى اسوا حاجه 
لكن انا مومن بشى ان اى حاجه الانسان عايز يغيرها فى نفسه ممكن 
فى البدايه صعب لكن مع المحاوله بتنجح​


----------



## mina1 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

*اشكر الله على هذه النعمة
لان الصمت بيمنع أشياء كتير تحصل*​


----------



## twety (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

بجد لما بيكون الانسان بيحب شخص معين
اى ان كاااااان الانسان ده
قريب او صديق او حبيب
والانسان ده يجرح ويستمر فى الجرح 
وميهموش رد التانى بيكون فعلا
احساس صعب جدا
بس يلا بكرة الانسان يعرف 
مين عدوه من حبيبه

ميرسى ياملك على مواضيعك الحلوة دايما
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## meri (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت على قد ما يمنع حاجات بيزود حاجات 
ولكن
عندما الانسان يتكلم انة بيفهم وجة نظرة للاخر  عشان  ميتكررش تانى الموقف
ومهما كان الطبع  الانسان الصمت  فانة سوف ياتى يوم وينفجر
وعندها سوف يلعن اليوم الذى فية كان صامت
:a82::dance::a82:


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الاولين قاله الصمت اعظم  لغة بين المحبين اما انا فاقول الصمت اعظم لغة بين المتفهمين و مرسي جميعا  علي الردود الجميلة ديه


----------



## muheb (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت هيبه من الله اعطاهاللانسان لكي يفهم موقف الغير تجاهه


----------



## samt8004 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت ابلغ لغات الكلام مع رفع العينان الى الله ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## samt8004 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت ابلغ لغات الكلام مع رفع العينان الى الله  ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

فعلا ربنا يبركك شكرا علي مرورك


----------



## marmarr (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

على فكره الصمت احيانا يبقى عشان متجرحش اللى قدامك 
يعنى انا واحده من الناس الصامتين على طول لدرجة ان اصحابى بيستغربوا انا بعمل كده ازاى
نصيحه الانسان الصامت يغلب اللى بيجرحه بذوق


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

انت عندك موهبة جميلة جدا حافظ عليها الاباء الاولين منذ القدم ربنا يبركك


----------



## samt8004 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت  يدعوا  المشكله للحل بسرعه وهدوء


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت فضيلة جميلة 
كثيرا ماتكلمت فندمت اما عن الصمت فما ندمت قط
مقولة رائعة بجد والصمت  مش ازمة ولا حاجة بالعكس فى ناس كتير بتحاول تكتسب الفضيلة دى
هى ممك تكون مشكلة بسيطة فى العلاقات العامة والتعامل مع الناس بس الانسان لو قدر ياخد على اللى حواليه اوى ويحيهم ويتكلم معاهم فى اى حاجة حتى ولو مش مهمة اوى او حتى يفتحوا موضوع للحوار والمناقشة مرة بمرة هيقدر يكون لبق واجتماعى ويتكلم كويس جدا
وميرسي ياملك على مواضيعك التحفة دى اللى معودنا عليها دايما


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*



samt8004 قال:


> الصمت يدعوا المشكله للحل بسرعه وهدوء


فعلا مرسي يا ياباشا علي مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## koka_jesus (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

هاى مرسى على الموضوع دة بس بجد الصمت حاجة وحشة اوى علشان الانسان مش بيعرف يعبر عن رائية


كوكا


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الا يا كوكا الصمت مش حاجة وحشة ولا حاجة ده فضيلة نادا بيها الاباء الاوائل بس ليها وقت معين مش لاذم نستخدمها علي طول علي العموم مرسي علي ردك


----------



## غير مسيحى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

اولا الصمت ده نعمه كبيره من عند ربنا  بس حسب ما الانسان بيستعملها ممكن تستعملها صح وممكن تستعملها غلط


----------



## nonaa (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

اشكرك يا ملك على موضوعك
انا نفسى اتعلم فضيله الصمت 
صلى من اجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*



غير مسيحى قال:


> اولا الصمت ده نعمه كبيره من عند ربنا بس حسب ما الانسان بيستعملها ممكن تستعملها صح وممكن تستعملها غلط


اشكرا يا حبيبي علي ردودك العميقة ديه و عيزين نشوفها ديما ولامك صع فعلا الصمت سلاح ذو حدين


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*



nonaa قال:


> اشكرك يا ملك على موضوعك
> انا نفسى اتعلم فضيله الصمت
> صلى من اجلى


هذا سهل يا نانا لو تعلمنا من قديسنا الاوائل مثل الانبا ارسانيوس الذي كان يضع حجر صغير او زلطة تحت لسانه يتجعله ثقيل الكلام حتي وصل لدرجة الصمت الكامل +++
عب 13:7 اذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلموكم بكلمة الله.انظروا الى نهاية سيرتهم فتمثلوا بايمانهم+++


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت فضيلة جميلة 
كثيرا ماتكلمت فندمت اما عن الصمت فما ندمت قط
مقولة رائعة بجد والصمت مش ازمة ولا حاجة بالعكس فى ناس كتير بتحاول تكتسب الفضيلة دى
هى ممك تكون مشكلة بسيطة فى العلاقات العامة والتعامل مع الناس بس الانسان لو قدر ياخد على اللى حواليه اوى ويحيهم ويتكلم معاهم فى اى حاجة حتى ولو مش مهمة اوى او حتى يفتحوا موضوع للحوار والمناقشة مرة بمرة هيقدر يكون لبق واجتماعى ويتكلم كويس جدا
وميرسي ياملك على مواضيعك التحفة دى اللى معودنا عليها دايما


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

ربنا يخليكي و يكسبك الفضيلة ديه بس اوعي تستخدميها في المنتدي


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

هههههههههههههههههه
متخافش ياملك
انا مش فيا الفضيلة دى خالص مالص بالص
ادعيلي هى موجودة معايا مع العيلة بس علشان الخنقة حبتين
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي لردك الحلو


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

ههههههههههههه لا انت لسة قدامك شوية بس بلاش الصمت مع العيلة المفروض اننا نقرب منهم هههه انت عرفة بقي


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

ههههههههههههه
عارفة ايه؟امممممممممممم
لا انا اقصد اللى غير بابا وماما وتيته وجدو واخواتى وكدة
اقصد باقي الفاميليا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalabalaa (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

فعلا الموضوع دا صعب وبيتكرر ف حياتنا كتير مع ناس بنحبهم وعارفينهم وبيصعب علينا انهم مش مقدرين ومش حاسين وكمان بيحصل مع ناس مش قريبين مننا بس اعتقد ان الصمت دا فضيلة من ربنا واكيد لو رفعنا اعينا للسماء وطلبنا ان ربنا يدخل ويمسح الغضب الى جوانا هو قادر على كل شىء:yaka:


----------



## samt8004 (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

الصمت له اوقات والكلام له اوقات بس الذى  الصمت من طبعه بيعرف يحل مشاكله بهدوء من غير مايمس ولا يجرح الىء امامه ويعرف ياخد حقه منه كويس جدا


----------



## الملك العقرب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك*

مرسي علي الردود الجميلة ديه


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟ 

يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام... 
ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب... 
قيل الكثير عن الصمت......والكثير منا يعانون من الصمت...ولكن ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .. ؟؟ 
عندما يسيء اليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ... 
فيلفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك .. وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . ماذا تفعل ؟؟ 

إذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته .. 
وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك .. والألم بداخلك يقتلك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟ إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفت الى أولويات واهتمامات أخرى 
وابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه تريد احتضانه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الاخرى .. فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك .... 
يعود اليك لائما معاتبا متهما اياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه .... 
وانت بصمتك لاتستطيع ان تقول له انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ... 
وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لاتستطيع حتى أن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟ 

إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك .. 
واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه .... ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ...... ويعود إليك 
معاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت ؟؟ وأنت تقف حائرا وتشعر أن جميع حروف الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ..... فالصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟ عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبرمتعالي عليهم .. 
ولكن حقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من اية 

اساءة مقصودة أو غير مقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد .... ماذا تفعل ؟؟ 

عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن اساء اليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ... 
. وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بانك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل ... 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟ 
عندما تشعر بأن قلبك اصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الالم .. 
ممن حولك .. وأنت لاتعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب .. ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟ 
عندما يحضنك ارق انسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ وتبحث في عينيك 
عن اسباب حزنك .. فأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف 
بحدسها اسباب حزنك .... وانت حريصا على ان لاتسيء امام الناس لمن كان سبب آلامك ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟ 

هل جربتم يوما شيئا كهذا ؟؟ 
هل احسستم بالم الصمت ؟؟ عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لن تستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الاكل 
.. قد تستمرون لساعات أو ايام حسب الإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل 
بالمعدة وتشنج ومضاعافات ذلك قد يستمر لاشهر . 

ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لاتستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التي 
هي صمتكم عندما يساء اليكم ؟؟​


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

*بجد الموضوع حلو جدا زيك كدة*


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى يا كيكى يا حببتى​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع تحفة 
فوق الممتاز​


----------



## candy shop (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى يا يويو يا حببتى​


----------



## farawala (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

كلام جميل وموضوع رائع
وأفضل رد على من يهين حبيب لدية هو التجاهل اى ان اتجاهلة حتى ولو وجهة كلام طيب بعد ذلك


----------



## candy shop (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

بص فعلا اصعب شىء هو التجاهل

لانه عدم اهتمام بالشخص

وده شىء سىء للغايه

شكرااااااااااا بجد على المشاركه يا farawala

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## wael80 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا والجمل انه يمسنى شخصيا فمازا افعل والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## the servant (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,

مواضيعك دايما بتمس الجراح.....فعلا موضوع مهم جدا لكتير مننا

فعلا انا عن نفسي مش بحب اتكلم كتير وللاسف في ناس كتير من اصحابي
بفتكروا اني بتكبر عليهم....... ولما بكون زعلان منهم بكتفي ان انا ابص لهم بصت عتاب
بس للاسف كتير مش بيفهموها وبيقولوا ان هم مش فارفين معايا عشان كدة معاتبتهمش

(كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت اما عن السكوت فما ندمت قط)الانبا ارسانيوس <معلم اولاد الملوك>


----------



## candy shop (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى يا wael80

على المشاركه

بس هل الصمت فى كل الاحوال

ام اشياء معينه  شكرااااااااا​


----------



## candy shop (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

اولا اشكرك على المشاركه يا frai

بس عايزه اقولك ان اصحابك برضه

معذورين لانك طالما قعدت معاهم فلازم تجارى الحديث

وغير كده هيعتبروا فعلا عدم اهتمام منك وممكن ناس تاخد منك 

موقف لانهم مش هيفكروا ان دا طبعك

غير القريبين منك  وهو دا مجتمعنا

فحاول تخرج من الصمت مع انه فى ساعات كتير بيبقى نعمه زى النسيان

طولت عليك اسفه​


----------



## the servant (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

سلام المسيح معاكي كاندي,,,,

اولا شكراا للرد.......... بس  حضرتك عارفة انة مش من السهل ان الواحد يغير صفات فية
حتي لو ضايقت اللي قدامة بعدين في نوع من الناس عصبي جدا يعني لو معملش كدة
ممكن بعصبيتة يخسر ناس كتير وانا للاسف من الناس دول يعني لاسكت واسيب الانسان اللي غلط
فيا يجي بنفسة ويعتذر او علي الاقل يخد بالة لاما لو اتكلمت ببقي عصبي.......شكراا للمواضيع الهامة


----------



## robert_nfs (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

*thnx 3la el mawdoo3 el ra2e3 *


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

يبقى لازم تتجنب العصبيه عند الرد

اتكلم لما تهدى يا فراى علشان بيقى الكلام من غير انفعال

ربنا يوفقك يافراى ويكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اذا كان الصمت طبعك !! ماذا تفعل...؟؟؟؟*

thank you  robert_nfs​


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

_ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟يقال أنالصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...

ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت منذهب...

قيل الكثير عن الصمت......والكثير منا يعانون منالصمت...

ولكن ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .. ؟؟عندما يسيء اليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ...

فيلفك الصمت وتتجمدالحروف على شفتيك .. وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تجاهل هذاالشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته ..

وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك .. والألم بداخلك يقتلك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفتالى أولويات واهتمامات أخرىوابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه تريد احتضانه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الاخرى .. فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....

يعود اليك لائمامعاتبا متهما اياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....

وانت بصمتك لاتستطيع ان تقولله انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ...

وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لاتستطيع حتىأن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..

واختفى من حياتك , وهويعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه .... ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ......

ويعود إليك معاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت ؟؟ وأنت تقف حائرا وتشعرأن جميع حروف الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ....

. فالصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل؟؟؟؟عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبرمتعالي عليهم ..

ولكنحقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من ايةاساءة مقصودة أو غيرمقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد .... ماذا تفعل ؟؟عندما تهرب بصمتك ممناساء اليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...

وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بانك سعيدوقوي.. مرح متفائل ...

ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟عندما تشعر بأن قلبك اصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الالم ..

ممن حولك ..
 وأنت لاتعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب .. ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ...
 ماذا تفعل ؟؟
عندما يحضنك ارق انسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ 
وتبحث في عينيك عن اسباب حزنك ..
 فأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف بحدسها اسباب حزنك .... 
وانت حريصا على ان لاتسيء امام الناس لمن كان سبب آلامك ... 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
هل جربتم يوماشيئا كهذا ؟؟هل احسستم بالم الصمت ؟؟

عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لنتستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الاكل

.. قد تستمرون لساعات أو ايام حسبا لإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل.

ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لاتستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكما لتيهي صمتكم عندما يساء اليكم ؟؟

...وحاولت كتيرر إني لاقي جواب لهذا السؤال بس مالقيت

اذن فماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك​_​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

فى بعض الاوقات بيبقى الصمت 

احسن حاجه يعنى لو حسيتى ان فى كلام مش عاجبك ولو رديتى ممكن حد يزعل

يبقى الصمت افضل

شكرااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

كانت عايزة اتكلم وانا هعمل بكلمك


----------



## totty (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> فى بعض الاوقات بيبقى الصمت
> 
> احسن حاجه يعنى لو حسيتى ان فى كلام مش عاجبك ولو رديتى ممكن حد يزعل
> 
> ...



_لكن مش فى كل الاوقات
ف اوقات بنكون محتاجين للرد وبقوه
ميرى لمروروك يا كاندى_​


----------



## ميرنا (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

*حتى لو اتكلمت لا هيقدم ولا ياخر الصمت ولا الكلام بينفعوا هو اريح حاجة الموت :new2:*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

احيانا الصمت يدل على الضعف و احيانا اخرى يدل على الكرامة الزائدة

و لكن ماذا يفعل الصمت او حتى الكلام فى المواقف الى زى دى

كلو زى بعضو

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة يا توتى​


----------



## artamisss (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟*

طب ده لو  كان طبعك الصمت 

انما لو كان طبعك الكلالالالالالالالالالالام ومنتاش عارف تسكت  هاتعمل ايه  مابتسكتش غير لما تكون جزين بس


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟يقال ان الصمت ابلغ لغات الكلام ...ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فا السكوت من ذهب ...قيل الكثير عن الصمت .. والكثير منا يعانون من ألم الصمت 
ولكن ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن او الغضب ؟؟؟!!!!
عندما يسئ اليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ..فيلفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك ... وتتحجر الدموع فى عينيك ماذا تفعل؟؟؟
ماذا تفعل اذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك ..وتناسى أساءتة وتابع حياتة معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن ..والصمت طبعك ..والألم بداخلك يقتلك ..ماذا تفعل؟؟؟ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟ اذا تجاهلك عزيزا لديك والتفت الى اولويات واهتمامات وابتعد عنك اخرى .. وانت تركض خلفة تريد احتضانة ..ويستمر بأهتماماتة الاخرى ..فتتركة وتبقى مع ذكرياتك .. يعود اليك لائما معاتبا متهما اياك بلبرود والأبتعاد عنة ..وانت بصمتك لا تستطيع ان تقول لة انة المخطئ وترد على اتهماتة ..وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلى لا تستطيع حتى ان ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر ان كل شيئ فيك قد تجمد فماذا تفعل ؟؟؟!!!
ماذا تفعل؟؟؟ اذا تعلقت بأنسان وشعرت بوجودة معك انك قد ملكت كل العالم ... وأختفى من حياتك . وهو يعرف انة بتصرفة سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا علية ..ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ..يعود أليك معاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت؟؟ وانت تقف حائرا وتشعر ان حروف الهجاء قد اختفت تماما من ذاكرتك..فا الصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟!!!!
ماذا تفعل ؟؟!!! عندما ينظر الناس أليك على انك متكابر ومتعالى عليهم ..ولكن حقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك انك تخاف  الاختلاط بهم خوفا من اى اساءة مقصودة او غير  مقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد ..
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟!!!  عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن اساء أليك لتبكى بمفردك وتبكى ..وعليك ان تظهر امام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوى .. مرح ومتفائل
ماذا تفعل؟؟!!!  عندما تشعر بأن قلبك اصبح اضعف من ان يحتمل مذيدا من الألم ممن حولك.. ولا تعرف ان تلوم ولا تعاتب  ماذا تفعل؟؟!!ماذا تفعل؟؟؟!!! عندما يحضنك ارق واحن قلب عليك _امك_وتبحث فى عينيك عن اسباب حزنك.. فأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من ان تكتشف بحدسها اسباب حزنك ...وانت حريصا على ان لا تسئ امام الناس لمن كان سببا لألمك ماذا تفعل ؟؟!!!هل جربتم يوما شيئا كاهذا؟؟؟؟؟
هل احسستم بألم الصمت ؟؟؟؟؟
عند صمتكم فى هذة الحالات لن تستطيعوا الكلام ولا الاكل ولا الشرب لمدة ساعات او ايام او شهور ... هذا حسب الاسائة ..يتبعها ألم قاتل بلمعدة وتشنج ومضاعفات قد يستمر لأشهر
ماذا تفعلون اذا كنتم لا تستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التى هى صمتكم عندما يساء اليكم ؟؟؟؟؟
وحاولت كتير انى الاقى جواب لهذا السؤال ... بس ما لاقيت 
ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​هذا هو انا ​​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*دة هو انا 
أتمنى الردود من كل الاعضاء واتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم لانى بجد تعبت فى كتابتة 
واسف طولت عليكم 
سلام الرب يكون مع الجميع ​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

اخى الحبيب جوجو
موضوعك اكثر من رائع
واحيانا يكون الصمت عند الاهانة
اقوى فى مفعولة من طلقات الرصاص
ويجنبك كثير من الاخطاء فلا تندم لصمتك
وفى نفس الوقت هناك مواقف لابد
ان تواجهها بالكلام حتى لا تكون سلبيا
وعليك ان تحاول مع نفسك لتخرج اجمل الكلمات
وتحذف من حياتك اقبحها
ودمت بود​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*اشكر حضرتك على مرورك وردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sparrow (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

الموضوع جميل
وانت كتبه باسلوب حلو ومؤثر جداا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟!!! عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن اساء أليك لتبكى بمفردك وتبكى ..وعليك ان تظهر امام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوى .. مرح ومتفائل


 
بجد موضوع فوق الروعه
انا كمان بحس بكدا اغلب اوقات حياتي بس لازم ابان قدام الناس باني فرحانه وسعيده قوي
لكن جوايا الم مالهوش حدود
ربنا بيارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ناريمان (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*الموضوع اكتر من هايل بجد انت بكلمات بسيطة عبرت عن الي جوايا انا حسيت انك بتوصف حالتى بالظبط وانا بجد محتارة في نفس السؤال ومحتاجة لاجابة زيك بس انا قدام الناس عامة ببين انى فرحانة ومبسوطة وميرسي علي الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*موضوع جامد جدا وممتاز....وصدقنى اخى الصمت احيانا ابلغ من الكلام *


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*اسم الصليب عليكم بجد منورين ميرسى على ردودكم اللى زى السكر ربنا مايحرمنى منكl ابدا ويديم بنا المحبة مشكر خاص لكل عضو وليم تل _نيفين رمزى _ناريمان_يهوذا الالفية _sparrow​*


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزى ماذا تفعل ان كان من طبعك الصمت؟؟؟!!!*

*بس صدقونى يا جماعة الصمت دة ألمة رهيب انا فعلا بيحصلى كل اللى ان كاتبة دة  من غير مبالغة وكل اللى حاكيتة دة فعلا حصل معايا 
بس صدقونى وربنا يعلم برغم كل دة وبرغم الالم دة كلو الا انى حابب الكل وعمرى ما عرفت اكرة حد بلعكس دة انا حاببهم حتى لمجرد خدمتهم 
ربنا مايجعل اى انسان متألم ونفسة جريحة بها الدنيا 
وبجد مرة تانية بشكركم وميرسى ليكم ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟​ 

يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...
ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب...
قيل الكثير عن الصمت......والكثير منا يعانون من الصمت...
ولكن ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .. ؟؟
عندما يسيء اليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ...
فيلفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك .. وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . ماذا 
تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته ..
وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك .. والألم بداخلك يقتلك 
.. ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفت الى أولويات واهتمامات أخرى 
وابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه تريد احتضانه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الاخرى 
.. فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....
يعود اليك لائما معاتبا متهما اياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....
وانت بصمتك لاتستطيع ان تقول له انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ...
وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لاتستطيع حتى أن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر أن كل شيء 
فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..
واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه .... 
ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ......
ويعود إليك
معاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت ؟؟ وأنت تقف حائرا وتشعر أن جميع حروف الهجاء 
قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ....
. فالصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبرمتعالي عليهم .. 
ولكن حقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من اية 
اساءة مقصودة أو غير مقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد .... ماذا تفعل ؟؟
عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن اساء اليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بانك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل ...
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟
عندما تشعر بأن قلبك اصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الالم ..
ممن حولك .. وأنت لاتعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب .. ولا تعرف أن تلوم 
أو تعاتب ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟
عندما يحضنك ارق انسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ وتبحث في عينيك 
عن اسباب حزنك .. فأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف 
بحدسها اسباب حزنك .... وانت حريصا على ان لاتسيء امام الناس لمن كان سبب 
آلامك ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟
هل جربتم يوما شيئا كهذا ؟؟
هل احسستم بالم الصمت ؟؟
عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لن تستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الاكل
.. قد تستمرون لساعات أو ايام حسب الإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل 
بالمعدة وتشنج ومضاعافات ذلك قد يستمر لاشهر .
ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لاتستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التي
هي صمتكم عندما يساء اليكم ؟؟
...وحاولت كتيرر إني لاقي جواب لهذا السؤال بس مالقيتش​ 

*جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود *
شعارنــــ†ــــا 





​


----------



## sosana (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
> عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبرمتعالي عليهم ..
> ولكن حقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من اية
> اساءة مقصودة أو غير مقصودة تقف امامها عاجزا عن الرد .... ماذا تفعل ؟؟
> ...


فعلا لما يكون الصمت طبع بتبقى مشكلة و حاجة مؤلمة جدا 
انا بجد دي اكتر حاجة بكرهها في نفسي و مش عارفة اعمل فيها ايه واعتقد ان مش ليها حل
ميرسي يا كوكومان على موضوعك الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*




> واعتقد ان مش ليها حل


لاء ازاى كل مشكله واكيد ليها حل 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يا سوسنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

*اللي عليك يا كوكو موضوعك اكثر من رائع بجد*
*وفعلا  دي اكبر مشكله في حياة اي انسان بيعاني من الصمت*
*وهيفضل سؤالك بدون اجابه لانه صعب جدا*
*كتير بيفتكروا ان الصمت ضعف في الانسان*
*لكن بالعكس انا شايفه انه مصدر قوة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

ياريت فعلا يكون مصدر قوه 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يا نيفين  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## marmarr (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

الكثير يعانى من هذة المشكله ولكنها فى الحقيقه ليست مشكله 
مااجمل ان تكون صامتا ولكن بشرط ان تكون متسامحا ايضا بدون التسامح سوف تكون حزينا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

كلام جميل 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يا مرمر 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## the sad heart (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

​اتمنى يكون فيه اجابه  بجد لهذا السؤال لان الصمت فى الحزن  مشكله  تنطبق عليا تماما واعانى منها وبشده   عموما شكرا لموضوعك:94:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

*الصمت مطلوب في اوقات معينه 


وفي اوقات كتير مينفعش الصمت فيها


هي اكيد مشكله كبيره بس ليها اكيد ليها حل


مرسي كوكو علي موضوعك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

*فعلا ياكوكو عندك حق

فى مرة كنت فى جنازة وكانت لرجل ابنع الصغير 

مكنش بيعمل اى حاجة عنيه مبرقة ومش بيتكلم او بيعيط 

اتلم عليه شباب الكنيسة وفضلوا يضربوه بالاقلام  علشان يعيط ويطلع الى جواه 

وفعلا مسبهوش غير لما عيط وبعديها ارتاح 

بعد سواعى الصمت بيكون جواب لكتير من الاساة 

ولكن يجب فى لحظة يتكلم فيها 

بس انا بخاف من حاجة لتكون لحظة الكلام دى انفجار 

يشبة البركان 

ومرسية ياكوكو لطرحك للموضوع الرائع ده 

​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



kokoman قال:


> ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟​
> 
> يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...
> ويقال ان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب...
> ...




*انا صامت على طول
مجبور
اقيم وحدي بالشقة
اريد ان اجرب الضجة كوكو
ههههههههههه
مشكور
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



the sad heart قال:


> اتمنى يكون فيه اجابه بجد لهذا السؤال لان الصمت فى الحزن مشكله تنطبق عليا تماما واعانى منها وبشده عموما شكرا لموضوعك:94:


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *الصمت مطلوب في اوقات معينه ​*
> 
> 
> *وفي اوقات كتير مينفعش الصمت فيها*​
> ...


مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *فعلا ياكوكو عندك حق​*
> 
> _*فى مرة كنت فى جنازة وكانت لرجل ابنع الصغير *_​
> _*مكنش بيعمل اى حاجة عنيه مبرقة ومش بيتكلم او بيعيط *_​
> ...


 
قصه مؤلمه يا انجى 
مرسىىىىىىىى على رووووورك يا انجى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



كليم متى قال:


> *انا صامت على طول*​
> 
> *مجبور*
> *اقيم وحدي بالشقة*
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم متى 
بس حاول ماتقعدش لوحدك كتير 
لانى ده مش كويس بالنسبالك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*

جميل اووووى يا كوكو

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ماذا تفعل اذا كان الصمت طبعك ؟*



dodi lover قال:


> جميل اووووى يا كوكو​
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليك​


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروورك يا دودى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...
ويقال أن الكلام من فضة والسكوت من ذهب...

فحليفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك..
وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . 

ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته ..
وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك ..
والألم بداخلك يقتلك ..

ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفت إلى أولويات واهتمامات أخرى
وابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الأخرى ..
فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....
يعود إليك معاتباً متهماً إياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....
وأنت بصمتك لا تستطيع أن تقول له انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ...
وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لا تستطيع حتى أن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر
أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد ..

ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..
واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقاً وخوفاً عليه ...
ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ...... ويعود إليك
معاتباً متسائلاً لماذا تغيرت ؟؟
وأنت تقف حائراً وتشعر أن جميع حروف
الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ..... فالصمت طبعك ..

ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
. وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل..

ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟
عندما تشعر بأن قلبك أصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الألم ..
ممن حولك .. وأنت لا تعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب ..
ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ...

ماذا تفعل ؟؟
عندما يحتويك احن قلب عليك ويبحث في عينيك
عن أسباب حزنك .. وأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف
بحدسه أسباب حزنك .... وأنت حريصا على أن لا تسيء أمام الناس
لمن كان سبب آلامك ...

ماذا تفعل ؟؟
هل جربتم يوما شيئاً كهذا !
هل أحسستم بألم الصمت !

ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لا تستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التي
هي صمتكم عندما يساء إليكم !
​


----------



## twety (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
> عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
> . وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل..
> 
> ...



*السؤال لغير الله مذله
الصمت مشكله صعبه خالص فعلا

بس الحمدلله ان ربنا بيسمعنا وهو معنا دايما
شكرا كوكو لتعبك

موضوع رائع فعلا
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟
> عندما تشعر بأن قلبك أصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الألم ..
> ممن حولك .. وأنت لا تعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب ..
> ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ...


كلمات جميلة جدااااااااا
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟
> هل جربتم يوما شيئاً كهذا !
> هل أحسستم بألم الصمت !
> 
> ...



موضوع جاي على الجرح يا كوكو 
عارف البت موري اختك دي مدب اووووووي اوووووي و بتزعل ناس كتير منها بسبب صراحتها الزيادة و في نفس الوقت لما بتكون مضايقة و حزينة ما بتعرفش تبين حاجة و ماحدش بيشيل الامها غيرها 
لما حد بيجرحني بسكت و لما بيضايقني بسكت حتى في الخناقات ببقى واقفة ساكتة خالص مش عارفة ليه 
بحس اني مش قادرة اتكلم و كتييييييييير اوي ببقى مظلومة و بسكت و لا بتكلم 
بس بلاقي حاجة غريبة اووووووي ان حقي بيجيلي و كأن ربنا شايف المي و حاسس بظلمي و بيقولي انا جنبك اهو ماتخافيش لو كل الناس بتجرحك انا بداويكي لو كل الناس بتظلمك انا برفع راسك 
انتي بتسكتي و مش بتتكلمي بس سكوتك بحوله لكلام كبير اووووي يمكن ناس كتييييير تستغربه 

اما الم الصمت ده صعب اووووووووي بس في نفس الوقت بعديها لما تكون قريب من ربنا اووووي
تحس انك سعيد جدا و انك راضي عن نفسك اووووووي 
ممكن تكون في نظر الناس خسران و انت في عين نفسك كسبان 
ممكن تكون في نظر الناس غلبان و مش بتتكلم و انت في عين نفسك حاسس ان سكوتك ده نعمة مش موجودة عند ناس كتييييييرة

كنت زمان بفتكر ان الصمت و السكوت ده عيب 
بس صدقني ساعات كتييييير جدا الصمت ده بيكون فيه خير كبييييييييير اووووي ليك و انت مش حاسس

مرسي على الموضوع الحلوووووو اوووووووي يا كوكو بجد
مواضيعك بجد جميلة اووووووووي 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلواتك كتيييييييير جدا
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## white rose (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*من اقسى الأمور ياللي بيمر فيها الأنسان هو الصمت عند الألم او الألم بصمت


موضوع رائع يا كوكو

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> *السؤال لغير الله مذله*
> *الصمت مشكله صعبه خالص فعلا*
> 
> *بس الحمدلله ان ربنا بيسمعنا وهو معنا دايما*
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> كلمات جميلة جدااااااااا
> 
> ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



moky قال:


> موضوع جاي على الجرح يا كوكو ​
> عارف البت موري اختك دي مدب اووووووي اوووووي و بتزعل ناس كتير منها بسبب صراحتها الزيادة و في نفس الوقت لما بتكون مضايقة و حزينة ما بتعرفش تبين حاجة و ماحدش بيشيل الامها غيرها
> لما حد بيجرحني بسكت و لما بيضايقني بسكت حتى في الخناقات ببقى واقفة ساكتة خالص مش عارفة ليه
> بحس اني مش قادرة اتكلم و كتييييييييير اوي ببقى مظلومة و بسكت و لا بتكلم
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه بجد 

واقل واجب تستحقى تقييم عليها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



white rose قال:


> *من اقسى الأمور ياللي بيمر فيها الأنسان هو الصمت عند الألم او الألم بصمت​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع رائع يا كوكو*​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي اووووووووووي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## جارجيوس (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انت قلت يا كوكو الصمت ابلغ من الكلام

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بكلم ربنا هو اللى بيسمعلى وهو اللى شايف كل الأمور على حقيقتها*
*لآنه مش ممكن يسيبنى ولا يتركنى*
*بس أنت فنتحتلى جرح كبير بالموضوع دا يا كوكو*
*عموما أنا برضو أفتكرت أن ربنا دايما واقف جمبى*
*شكرا ليك كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ponponayah (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
> عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
> . وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل..




ميرسى جدااااا ياا كوكو
كلمات جميلة جدااااااااا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اووووووووووي يا كوكو على ردك الجميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



جريس قردحجي قال:


> *انت قلت يا كوكو الصمت ابلغ من الكلام​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جريس​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sara A قال:


> *بكلم ربنا هو اللى بيسمعلى وهو اللى شايف كل الأمور على حقيقتها*
> *لآنه مش ممكن يسيبنى ولا يتركنى*
> *بس أنت فنتحتلى جرح كبير بالموضوع دا يا كوكو*
> *عموما أنا برضو أفتكرت أن ربنا دايما واقف جمبى*
> ...


 
سورى يا ساره:smi411:

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ponponayah قال:


> ميرسى جدااااا ياا كوكو
> كلمات جميلة جدااااااااا
> 
> يسوع يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (21 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

اولا مرسي كتير ليك كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل ده
ثانيا الصمت احيانا بيكون هو اسلم الحلو رغم انك بتكون بتتكوي من جوا لكن تفضل السكوت لان الكلام احيانا مش بيعبر عن الالم زي الصمت
وياما مريت بلحظات كان نفسي اتكلم بس لقيت السكوت افضل
مرسي مرة تاني علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vova_ch (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مرسي على الموضوع الحلوووووو اوووووووي يا كوكو بجد*
*مواضيعك بجد جميلة ؛ تسلم ايديك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الكلام من فضة
السكوت من ذهب ياحج

وكثيرا ماتكلمت وندمت
اما عن سكوتي
فلم
اندم
قط​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2010)

*ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*

يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...


ويقال ان الكلام من فضة والسكوت من ذهب...


قيل الكثير عن الصمت......والكثير منا يعانون من الصمت...


ولكن ....!



ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .. ؟؟


عندما يسيء إليك عزيز لديك بكلمة أو تصرف ...


فيلفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك 


وتتحجر الدموع في عينيك . ماذا تفعل ؟؟




إذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته .. 


وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك 


والألم بداخلك يقتلك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟




إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفت إلى أولويات واهتمامات أخرى


وابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه


ويستمر باهتماماته الأخرى .. فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....


يعود إليك لائما معاتبا متهما إياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....


وأنت بصمتك لا تستطيع أن تقول له انه المخطئ وترد على اتهاماته ...


وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لا تستطيع حتى أن ترتشف قطرة الماء


تشعر أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟





إذا تعلقت بإنسان(صديق /أخ/معلم) وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..


واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه 


ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ...... ويعود إليك معاتبا متسائلا لماذا تغيرت ؟؟

وأنت تقف حائرا وتشعر أن جميع حروف الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ..... 


فالصمت طبعك .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟




عندما ينظر إليك الناس على انك متكبر متعالي عليهم .. 


ولكن حقيقتك ونقطة ضعفك أنك تخاف الاختلاط بهم خوفا من أية 


إساءة مقصودة أو غير مقصودة تقف أمامها عاجزا عن الرد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟





عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...

.

وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل ... 

ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟





عندما تشعر بأن قلبك أصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الألم ..


ممن حولك .. وأنت لا تعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب ...!


ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟




عندما يحضنك ارق إنسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ وتبحث في عينيك 


عن أسباب حزنك .. فأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف 


بحسها أسباب حزنك .... وأنت حريصا على أن لا تسيء 


أمام الناس لمن كان سبب آلامك ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟



هل جربتم يوما شيئا كهذا ؟؟


هل أحسستم بألم الصمت ؟؟





عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لن تستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الأكل


قد تستمرون لساعات أو أيام حسب الإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل 


بالمعدة وتشنج ومضاعفات ذلك قد يستمر لأشهر .


ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لا تستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التي


هي صمتكم عندما يساء إليكم ؟؟ ... 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*

*جمييل ياروزى
انا عن نفسى فى الاوقات دى
لازم اسكت عشان مش اغلط فى حق حد
بعد كدة برجع واتكلم واعاتب واشوف الصح والغلط

ميرسى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*

*قوليلى يا روزى
ها الموضوع نتى نقلاة كتابة
ولا سمعتية كان فية صووت
وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا استاذة

*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *جمييل ياروزى​*
> *انا عن نفسى فى الاوقات دى*
> *لازم اسكت عشان مش اغلط فى حق حد*
> *بعد كدة برجع واتكلم واعاتب واشوف الصح والغلط*​
> ...


 

*نورتي يا حبيبتي بمرورك الجميل زيك*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*



just member قال:


> *قوليلى يا روزى*
> 
> *ها الموضوع نتى نقلاة كتابة*
> *ولا سمعتية كان فية صووت*
> *وتسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا استاذة*​


 

*ههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا جميل ربنا يعوضك*

*بس مكنش فيه صوت صا مت برضه ههههههه*

*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## dodoz (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ماذا تفعل إذا كان الصمت طبعك عند الحزن والغضب .*

*هسكت *
*لانى لو اتكلمت كلامى ده هيخلينى اخسر ناس كتيرة قوووى*
*ميرسى ليييكى يا عسل*
*موضوع جمييل جدا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## الورده الحزينه (17 فبراير 2010)

وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لاتستطيع حتىأن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد .. ماذا تفعل ؟؟إذا تعلقتبإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..
واختفى من حياتك , وهويعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقا وخوفا عليه .... ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ......
*بصراحه كلام جاااااااااااااااامد قووووووووووى لانى من الناس اللى مبتعرفش تتكلم وهى وحزينه ودا بيبقى صعب عليا قووووووى ماذا تفعل ؟؟*عندما يحضنك ارقانسان واحن قلب عليك _ أمك _ وتبحث في عينيكعن اسباب حزنك .. فأنتعاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشفبحدسها اسباب حزنك .... وانت حريصا علىان لاتسيء امام الناس لمن كان سبب آلامك ... ماذا تفعل ؟؟هل جربتم يوماشيئا كهذا ؟؟هل احسستم بالم الصمت ؟؟عند صمتكم بهذه الحالات لنتستطيعون الكلام ولا الشراب أو الاكل
.. قد تستمرون لساعات أو ايام حسبالإساءة .. يتبعها ألم قاتل.
*هى دى اصعب حاااااااجه بس مش مشكله برضه احنا جامدين*


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

*لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام...
ويقال أن الكلام من فضة والسكوت من ذهب...​ 
فحليفك الصمت وتتجمد الحروف على شفتيك..
وتتحجر الدموع في عينك​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهل هذا الشخص ألمك .. وتناسى إساءته ..
وتابع حياته معك وكأن شيئا لم يكن .. والصمت طبعك ..
والألم بداخلك يقتلك ..​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تجاهلك عزيز لديك والتفت إلى أولويات واهتمامات أخرى
وابتعد عنك .. وأنت تركض خلفه .... ويستمر باهتماماته الأخرى ..
فتتركه وتبقى مع ذكرياتك ....
يعود إليك معاتباً متهماً إياك بالبرود والابتعاد عنه ....
وأنت بصمتك لا تستطيع أن تقول له انه المخطىء وترد على اتهاماته ...
وتبقى مع ألمك الداخلي لا تستطيع حتى أن ترتشف قطرة الماء تشعر
أن كل شيء فيك قد تجمد ..​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..
واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقاً وخوفاً عليه ...
ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ...... ويعود إليك
معاتباً متسائلاً لماذا تغيرت ؟؟
وأنت تقف حائراً وتشعر أن جميع حروف
الهجاء قد اختفت من ذاكرتك ..... فالصمت طبعك ..​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟
عندما تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك وتبكي ...
. وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي.. مرح متفائل..​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟؟
عندما تشعر بأن قلبك أصبح اضعف من أن يحتمل المزيد من الألم ..
ممن حولك .. وأنت لا تعرف أن تتكلم عند الحزن والغضب ..
ولا تعرف أن تلوم أو تعاتب ...​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
عندما يحتويك احن قلب عليك ويبحث في  عينك عن أسباب حزنك .. وأنت عاجز عن النطق وخائفا من أن تكتشف
بحدسه أسباب حزنك .... وأنت حريصا على أن لا تسيء أمام الناس
لمن كان سبب آلامك ...​ 
ماذا تفعل ؟؟
هل جربتم يوما شيئاً كهذا !
هل أحسستم بألم الصمت !​ 
ماذا تفعلون إذا كنتم لا تستطيعون التغلب على نقطة ضعفكم التي
هي صمتكم عندما يساء إليكم !​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مش عارفة اقول ايه الصراحة

انا الصمت مش طبعى فى اى حاجة

الالم الفرح فى كله لازم اتكلم وافعل

شكرا نيتا لموضوعك وكلماتك  الرائع كالعادة
​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههه
ميررررررررسي تاسوني
لمرورك الرائع 
يعني بالعربي ما بتعرفيش تسكتي 
حلو او وحش لازم تتكلمي 
هههههههههههه
انا بقي من طبعي الصمت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​


> *ماذا تفعل ؟؟
> إذا تعلقت بإنسان وشعرت انك بوجوده معك قد ملكت العالم بيديك ..* *
> واختفى من حياتك , وهو يعرف انه بتصرفه سيقتلك قلقاً وخوفاً عليه ...* *
> ويتركك تنهار وتنهار وتتحطم ...... ويعود إليك* *
> ...




*هعمل كل خير*
*ميرسي نيتا*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 يوليو 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هعمل كل خير*
> *ميرسي نيتا*​


 

الصمت طبعا روكا 
ههههههههه
اشكرك للمشاركه الجميله


----------



## روزي86 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا نيتا يا قمر

بس انا كتير بفضل الصمت عن الكلام حتي لو مظلومه

لكني بكون واثقه ان ربنا هو اللي هيتصرف يبقي الصمت هيكون احسن وافضل بكتير من كلامي انا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الصمت افضل من الكلام 
ولكن ليس فى جميع الاحوال
الصمت يجعلنا نحس بضيقه لفتره طويله 
ولكن عندما نحكى ونشكوا ونبكى ايضا 
نحس بأرتياح 
جميل موضوعك
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (1 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

كثيرما تكلمت فندمت اما عن الصمت فلم اندم ابدا
وانا طبعى الصمت للاسف ياريت يوم ما اتجرح من حد اوجهة يمكن ارتاح لكن الصمت فعلا احساس مميت وانا مجرباة كتير بس بحاول اتغير


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا نيتا يا قمر​
> 
> بس انا كتير بفضل الصمت عن الكلام حتي لو مظلومه​
> 
> لكني بكون واثقه ان ربنا هو اللي هيتصرف يبقي الصمت هيكون احسن وافضل بكتير من كلامي انا​


 
انا زيك بالظبط روزي 
احب اسكت وما اردش 
لان احيانا باجد حقي بالسكوت
احسن من الكلام
اشكرك ياقمره


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



KOKOMAN قال:


> الصمت افضل من الكلام
> 
> ولكن ليس فى جميع الاحوال
> الصمت يجعلنا نحس بضيقه لفتره طويله
> ...


اشكرك اخي كوكو 
للمشاركه الرائعه
فعلا الصمت ما بينفعش 
في كل الحالات


----------



## tamav maria (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مملكة الغابة قال:


> > كثيرما تكلمت فندمت اما عن الصمت فلم اندم ابدا
> 
> 
> وانا طبعى الصمت للاسف ياريت يوم ما اتجرح من حد اوجهة يمكن ارتاح لكن الصمت فعلا احساس مميت وانا مجرباة كتير بس بحاول اتغير


 
رأيك في الموضه رائع
مقوله اكثر من رائعه 
اشكرك ممكلة الغابه


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

فعلا الصمت هو طبعى ودة احساس مؤلم جدا خصوصا لما يكون سبب الألم شخص عزيز عليا بس طبعا الطبيعى بتاعى انى بكون مرحة ومفرفشة لكن لما أسكت الكل بيلاحظ سكوتى وطبعا بيحاولوا يعرفوا اية اللى مضايقنى هنا بقة ممكن أتكلم وأفضفض وممكن لأة على حسب الموضوع.

صحيح ان الصمت مؤلم لكن الشىء اللى يؤلمنى أكثر هو انى اتعصب على حد مثلا ويسكت، ساعتها أنا اللى بتألم وساعتها لازم أتكلم واعتذر وممكن بالدموع لو الموضوع كبير.


يعنى لازم أقووول :smi411:وبتكون النتيجة:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:30::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## mark2030 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هاااااااى موضوع كتير حلو وانا عن نفسى فعلا لم اندم على الصمت وفى اصعب المواقف بسكت بس بكونمن داخلى نفسى قوى اصرخ ولكن دايما بقول ربنا موجود واكيد ربنا حيتسرف..............


----------



## raffy (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لو كان طبعك الصمت عند الألم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انا مش بعرف اتكلم فى المواقف دى اكتر حاجة بعملها انى اسكت ولما اقعد لوحدى بعيط 
ولو حد جرحنى بكلمة برضة بسكت احسن من انى اتكلم بسيبة 
كثيرا ما تكلمت فندمت اما عن السكوت فما ندمت قط 
بحبها جدااااا المقولة دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

